# Get ready for a stupid question



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

nevermind


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

man I was ready !! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had three really awesome answers ready to go !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

So was I. We all have the answers, just don't know the question.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It was the Daily Double too I know it.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Dang it--I was sure that it was gonna be the same question that I was gonna ask..... :frusty:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i had a teacher tell me once

"there is no such thing as a stupid question,just stupid people that wont ask questions"


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The question doesn't matter. The best answer is always *BACON*


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

lol, sorry to leave you guys hanging.

If you must know, I wanted to know what the benelli shotguns came with as far as sling attachments. I need to pickup a sling, but I don't have the gun with me. After I seen how many different swivels there are I was not sure what I needed. I'm just going to wait until I get home and see the gun. I know the Benelli has some type of swival on it that you can attach slings too, but I'm not sure which kind.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> The question doesn't matter. The best answer is always *BACON*


Indeed.....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I would have to question if you ever had smoke jowl? Yes most is extra fat but man that occasional lean one is what every slab of bacon wishes it could be!!!


----------

